# Kohana severly injured this afternoon by groomer!



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

My darling Kohana got severly injured this afternoon by a groomer from Aussie Pet Mobile. I feel so bad! I started trimming Kohana last week myself and couldn't finish her due to problems with my back. So my DH thought he was doing me a favor and called a mobile unit to come and finish Kohana's trim up and surprise me. 

After the groomer left I was looking Kohana over and I realized she was blinking a lot on her right eye. I picked her up and saw a large brown spot over the top of her eyelid in her hair. It looked like a huge mole and I thought maybe it had grown and I hadn't noticed it because she had so much hair in her face and now that she was groomed I could see it. I decided to take her over to the vet for Urgent Care and didn't want to wait until Monday for her vet. Good thing I took her as it turned out much worse once the vet uncovered Kohana's real problem. Her right eye has been lacerated and the vet said she has had massive trauma to her eye. She did a Corneal Staining to check the Cornea and thank God it is not scratched. The bruising is massive and she is (was) in a lot of pain. She is now on three medications and one is for pain. Thank goodness she is sleeping right now, but I am surely keeping a very close eye on her. 

We still don't know what happened to her and the owner of the company is getting to the bottom of it and being very supportive. He doesn't know why his employee didn't tell us that he injured Kohana and tried to cover it up like nothing ever happened. I would think that groomer wouldn't be able to sleep at night knowing what he did to Kohana and not letting us know about it. The vet seems to think she was knocked on the head for the size of the bruise already appearing so quickly. I am watching her like a hawk to make sure she doesn't have a concussion or anything. 

I feel like such a bad mom and didn't protect her! My gut feeling in the first place was to groom her myself and not trust anyone and I wish I would've stuck with that. None of my girls will ever go to a groomers again.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Libby I am soooooo sorry to hear that! Kohana is such a sweetheart!!!!!!!
You did try to protect her by having the groomer come to the house. I had called the same company for my guys. I thought it would be safer as well. You are one of the best hav Moms I know.
Get Well Soon Kohana!
PS-Let me know if I can help you in anyway!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby I am so sorry to see this, poor Kohana. I can't imagine how you are feeling, you are not a bad mommy at all and you did the best thing you could for her bringing her in right away and not waiting till Monday.

Groomers always scare me also, I finally found one that comes to my house while I am home and I can see everything that is going on. 

Give Kohana some love from us.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is terrible! This is not nearly as bad but several years ago I took my poodle to be groomed at a vet's office. When I got her home I discovered her entire belly was burned and raw from the razor. The groomer never said a word. I took her back to the vet's office and he gave her something for the pain but never even apologized! Will keep Kohana in my prayers for a quick recovery and no permanent damage.

Kathie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Libby I'm so sorry!!!
What a horrible thing to happen! Thank God you saw it so soon and got treatment right away.

Please don't be so hard on yourself. You're a wonderful mom and just because they did a bad thing, or had an accident, that doesn't make you a bad mom. 

Take care of your baby and keep us posted.

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Libby that is SOOOOO horrible and I really hope that person is fired and not allowed to groom dogs ever again. Unfortunately, I don't think the industry is very regulated. I know accidents happen but I am SURE that groomer knew something happened and hid it. Thank goodness it didn't get her cornea.

I have a great friend who is a groomer and she has been doing it for about 15 years. She has had one accident, a dog that she had as a client for awhile and she said the dog turned and the dog bit the shear she was trimming with before she could block him and cut it's tongue pretty bad. It ended up just getting stitches but the owner met her at the vet office. She still grooms the dog, he just wears a muzzle to prevent future issues. But it says a lot when the groomer choses to not tell you, let alone try to hide it!

Hugs to you and Kohana, I hope it heals quick!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby~ I'm so sorry this happened to precious little Kohana. Please give her special belly rubs from me. Poor baby!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Libby I can feel her pain. That is a horrible story. To think Kohana might have sustained further damage if you hadn't acted quickly to find out what was wrong. That person should not be allowed to groom any other animals. Anyone can have an accident, but not telling you. That's the worst part of it.

I'm praying your baby heals fast. Thank God the cornea was not scratched. Poor baby.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Libby,
I am so sorry Kohana got injured. You surely did the right thing by taking her to the vet right away. Stop blaming yourself! Who would ever dream something like that would happen with the groomer.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a tragic thing to happen.:hug: I bet your husband feels bad as well. I'm glad to read you took her to the vet right away...poor Kohana..I wish her speedy healing. Poor thing:hug:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh no...I'm so sorry...poor baby...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness Libby, that's horrible! I hope that Kohana feels better soon. I'm so sorry that you both had to go through this! :hug:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Healing Vibes.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Libby, I am so sorry to hear this. Poor, poor Kohana. I wish her a healthy, speedy recovery.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Libby~ I am so sorry this happened to your sweet girl! How horrible!
I hope she heals quickly and the person who did this should come to your house and apologize!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I would be sick...just as you are, but you didn't do anything wrong. I pray Kohana heals quickly and doesn't suffer any lasting affects from the trauma.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Libby, when we were talking about this via PM, I had no idea what it looked like. Wow! I'm glad you took great pictures of it. Her little eye looks wet too. I assume the vet thinks her vision will be o.k.? 

You are a great Hav Mom. You always try to do the very best for your dogs. Debby (Salsa'sMom) and I were talking about this very thing yesterday. She just tried a new groomer that only takes one dog at a time. She was happy with her, but we're both nervous about groomers. After hearing about Kohana, Cooper, and alot of other others' bad experiences, you just hate to leave your dog anywhere. Please keep us updated on Kohana's condition.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry that this happened to your precious dog.
Hope Kohana feels better soon.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Libby, thats insane!!! Sue those idiots!!!!!

Hope Kohana gets better real soon!!

Ryan


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor little sweetie pie!!!!
We hope Kohana gets well very soon. Thank goodness she has a wonderful mom to care for her.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I know accidents can happen BUT there is no excuse for the groomer not to have told you or your husband about it. I would be really upset about that. Hopefully she will heal and feel better soon.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Libby, I am so sorry to hear about Kohana's eye. I'm hoping she'll heal up quickly. Poor baby. What a terrible accident - but it wasn't your fault in any way. :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor little thing!! How awful! I'm so sad to see her, and hope she recovers quickly. Thank goodness that you didn't wait getting her into the Vet!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bless her heart!*

Why didn't she just admit a mistake and then things get taken care of...was this someone new who didn't want to get in trouble?

I'm so sorry for your dog...and thank goodness you noticed.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Makes you wonder what really happen to cause such trauma. I am so sorry and can't even imagine how you feel but if it wasn't for your quick actions who knows how it would have turned out. Let us know how Kohana is doing and praying he isn't in pain.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a horrible thing to happen! I'm so sorry to see Kohana be so injured. You're such a good mama to get her in to see the vet right away. I hope your baby heals quickly.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Libby, that is so upsetting. Poor Kohana and poor YOU. You should not beat yourself up for this, it was an accident that you could never have forseen. And you did all the right things by getting Kohana to the vet ASAP. Thank goodness the cornea is intact , and here's wishing sweet Kohana a very speedy, and comfortable, recovery.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, Libby--such a sad story. Thank goodness that you were so observant and quick acting. I hope Kohana is back to her loving self soon.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Libby,
That is terrible! Poor baby Kohana, good thing you went to the vet shortly after the visit. Sending hugs to you and Kohana, get well soon.


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

That's absolutely shocking. I hope Kohana is all right!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The poor baby, I'm so sorry she was injured! We had a bad experience at Petco, luckily nothing serious but I'll be warning everyone to stay away from there.

I hope you were both able to get some rest last night and that you're both feeling better today.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Libby I am shocked that a groomer could do this. Poor Kohana! I'm sure your story will help all of us be more careful. No one expects these things to happen, so please don't blame yourself. I hope she heals quickly.
Gina


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Libby, I'm so sorry. I hope Kohana recovers quickly. Don't beat yourself up about this. We can't protect our loved ones from every possible harm. The best you can do is react appropriately to situations when they occur - which is exactly what you did.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Libby,

I am so sorry this happened to sweet little Kohana. How is she doing today?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Poor Kohana, I hope she is much better today. I always like to give someone the benefit of the doubt, but it takes a pretty hard blow to bruise a dog. Hopefully it was just an accident and the groomer did not realize your baby had been injured.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Libby, I'm so shocked. Poor baby, I hope she slept OK through the night and recovers quickly without any residues. I would really like to know what that darn groomer has to say about this!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Libby, I'm SO SORRY! Poor baby, it is NOT YOUR FAULT, please don't put the blame on yourself. I am happy to hear the owner of this service is willing to help and get to the bottom of it,

Quick healing hugs to Kohana :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How is she this morning?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Libby, I am so sorry to hear about Kohana's injury. I, too, don't understand why the groomer didn't let you know what happened. You did the right thing in getting her in to see the vet. I hope she recovers quickly. Belly rubs for Kohana!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Libby, I'm so sorry!! But you can not feel bad, you thought you were doing the best thing and you DID by bringing her right to the vet. It's so hard, I use a groomer because I am to much of a nervous nelly to groom my guys. I bath them but NO cutting here so I try my best in searching for a groomer (have not found one that I love yet) I have used Aussie 2 times now, I hated the way they cut Seamus the first time, so the 2nd time I only let them cut Hamlet, now...who knows!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Poor Kohana!! I hope the owner gets to the bottom of the problem. He should not have such irresponsible groomers working for him! 

Have you heard from the groomer?


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Thinking of you Libby and poor Kohana. How is she doing this morning?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just checking in. I hope you and Kohana are doing a little better this morning.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Libby,
I am so sorry this happened. Thankfully you noticed sooner then later.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, Libby. I'm so sorry to hear about this. Poor Kohana! Sending her healing wishes and prayers. Neither you nor your husband could have predicted this or did anything wrong. Please let go of that thought. :hug::kiss:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I was so upset to read this thread. Please let us know how Kahona's doing.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good Morning Libby,

How are you and Kohana doing today? You are on my mind and hope all is better today.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

OH no! This is terrible. I am thinking of you both. Glad you caught the problem when you did. Poor thing...


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Hope Kohana is feeling better today...and you too! That's a horrible thing that happened. Poor baby


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

How is Kohana feeling today, Libby?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Everyone for all the good wishes, hugs, prayers & healing thoughts to Kohana!  

She is feeling better this morning and her eye is more open today. She is not blinking like she was doing yesterday, so that is a good sign. Yesterday she wouldn't lay her head down, but last night I finally got her to and go to sleep. She sleeps every night on my pillow and she slept pretty sound last night. I gave her the pain medicine before she went to bed and she's had it again this morning. Thankfully the bleeding has stopped and not running down her face anymore. The strange thing is after the groomer left I didn't see any blood just the big bruise, which I thought was a huge mole. I guess when the vet opened up her eye to examine it, this aggravated it and started the bleeding. Last night I kept cleaning off the blood on her eye lash and down her face. Today it looks good and surely has stopped bleeding. I have to put eye drops in her eye three times a day and that is a challenge to not make the laceration open up and start bleeding again. 

It looks like she is going to be alright and the vet was very hopeful that it will heal and not impare her vision in that eye. 

Thanks again for all your support! You guys are wonderful! Kohana thanks you too!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad to hear she's doing all right. Poor thing!

What has the owner said about the incident?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

So glad to hear Kohana is better todayPlease give her a :hug::hug:from us.

I always hear a story like this just when I am about ready to try to take one of my dogs to the groomers for the first time. I was thinking of having a grooming service come to the house here. 

I really think it is bad that they did not tell you before they left...


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

This is the email I received from the owner of Aussie Pet Mobile last night and I have received 3 phone calls from him. I deleted his address before posting this. He asked for the vet bill and I already emailed it to him.

Libby,

I am sorry about this situation and we all care about Kohana. Please mail the information from the vet as soon as you can. I will stay in touch.

Aussie Pet Mobile 

Regards,

Al


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Libby, I'm glad to read that the owner is stepping up to taking responsibility for the action of his employee. That is a good sign of a caring business owner.

The groomer should have immediately explained the situation to you!! Hopefully, the owner will be taking care of that issue, along with caring about Kohana.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Libby, I am so happy to hear that Kohana is better! It's good that the owner is stepping up and helping you out with the vet costs.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Libby, I'm thrilled Kohana is doing better and the grooming business owner seems to be accepting responsibility. I'll keep sending healing thoughts to your sweet girl.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Kohana. I feel so bad for her. Her eye looks pretty sore and watery. I can't believe that guy would try to cover it up. I groom my guys. They don't look perfect, but I'd rather that then have to deal with all the horror stories! Kisses and hugs to Kohana.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that is a good update, Libby. Sounds like she is healing already and will be fine!!
Thank you for checking in, we are all on pins & needles! :hug:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ugh, that's so awful! Wishing Kohana a speedy recovery!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

OMGOSH!! There aren't words...or at least I can't type them publically! Who can you trust? Between loosing them or hurting them - I'm really thinking I should groom the boys myself. No one takes the special care we do. My mobile groomer was just here Friday. I have no reason not to completely trust her, yet, I always worry about them. 

I'm glad Kohana is feeling better today!!! We're sending Hav-hugs.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*home grooming...*

You can do it yourself. I've been doing it for almost five years.

Just know it takes a lot of time!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Linda, I can't quite tell from the pictures. Are they in long coats?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Libby - I am so sorry to see what happened to Kohona. It is always scary leaving our dogs in somebody else's care. I am very grateful that I have found a groomer that I can trust. I'm glad she is going to be okay and that the owner is taking the situation seriously.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Libby, what a sad, horrible story. I am glad I read it late in the post so that I hear that K- is doing so well. I will keep my fingers crossed that she continues to heal rapidly. On another note, it sound like your DH is doing better. and for that I am so happy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby~ So glad to read that Kohana is doing better today. I sure hope she's back to 100% quickly!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki and Daisy*

Riki's coat is growing out, he is about four inches. Daisy's coat is about two inches. In my little square, they had just been clipped by me to one and a half inch.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Libby, I'm so sorry to hear the Kohana got hurt. I'm glad I read the thread from the top so I know she's healing. Poor baby. 
I'm glad the business owner is stepping up to the plate and taking responsibility. 

Hugs to little Kohana and you!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Oh Libby, I'm so sorry to hear the Kohana got hurt. I'm glad I read the thread from the top so I know she's healing. Poor baby.
> I'm glad the business owner is stepping up to the plate and taking responsibility.
> 
> Hugs to little Kohana and you!


Thank you Susan!

Do you have a "New" Puppy?! Your avitar is a new baby isn't it? So Cute ~ please tell us more!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

No, no new babies for us. My avitar and sig pic are Sedona and McKenna as babies. I was feeling nostalgic a few weeks ago so I posted their baby pics.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OMGosh, Libby!! I am just now reading this thread and can't believe this!
I am SO HAPPY to hear that she is going to be alright though...

Why do they want you to send the Vet info..I hope they are paying for the bills..
Be careful about signing off on anything prematurely because what if her vision becomes affected down the road as a result of this accident..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg!! I'm tearing up just thinking about poor Kohana and how you must have felt when you first discovered how she was injured. (((hugs))) to you, Libby and gentle rubs to your sweet girl. I completely understand your fear letting any other groomer touch your Havs. I am pleased to see that the Aussie Pet Mobile owner made apologies and is willing to pay the vet bill. It's the least they can do!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear Kohana was injured. Sure hope she feels better soon.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMGosh, that is awful. Thank goodness they are owing up to it! Poor baby. I'm glad to hear she will be fine. I'm with you on the grooming though. It is so hard to take them after all the horror stories! Mine are currently looking like rag muffins and I think I am going to go to grooming school!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMGosh, that is awful. Thank goodness they are owing up to it! Poor baby. I'm glad to hear she will be fine. I'm with you on the grooming though. It is so hard to take them after all the horror stories! Mine are currently looking like rag muffins and I think I am going to go to grooming school!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

That's just so horrible...the fact that the groomer didn't say a thing is the worst....I keep being amazed at the cruelty of people..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How is she doing today?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Libby, so sorry to hear about this. I know how you must feel, but it's not your fault. I can't believe the nerve of some people. Did they really think you wouldn't notice? At least they are owning up to it. Hope Kohana is doing better.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kohana wasn't feeling so well this morning, but tonight she is seeming better. She didn't sleep much last night - not sure why as I did give her pain meds before she went to bed last night. It is a battle getting the drops in her eye and she runs and hides when she sees me with the drops. I have to pull the uppper eye lid to get the drops in and that hurts her every time. 

I received a check in the mail from the owner of the company today for the entire vet bill - close to $250. He has emailed me twice since and wants to know how Kohana is doing. So the owner of the company is standing by and being good. 

Thank you for asking about Kohana!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Libby, my heart just breaks for your poor little baby. However, I too am very pleased to read that the owner is so supportive and involved. Any word on what the groomer had to say about this?!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hope Kohana is having a better day today.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thinking of Kohana today and hoping she's feeling better.

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope Kohana is doing better tonight. I'm glad to hear the owner kept his word. It renews your faith in people.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
I do not get on the forum much lately. I am so sorry to hear about Kahona. I do hope she is healing quickly and I know you are taking the best care of her. She is very lucky and you are doing a great job taking care of her. Elaine


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Poor little Kohana! Don't kick yourself, you got help quickly.
When I trained dogs inside of a large pet store chain I saw way too much to trust groomers, even with me standing right there watching them. The final straw was the groomer that took a call on her cell phone and left my dog on the table while she turned her back and walked away to talk. My dog wound up hanging in the noose and I'm the one who ran in and saved her while the groomer stayed on her call. 
I went to the manager and got no apology or any from the groomer. The manager said she was overworked after she told him to take his job and...... you get the idea. Anyhow, after she quit she was back at work to hurt more dogs.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OH my - I just saw this....

well sweet Libby....when it rains it pours....

you have had MORE than your fair share of issues...

Hugs to Kohana and to you and the family....

We moms hate when any of our babies, human or fur, hurt!

Hugs and love...


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

You all are all so sweet and Kohana has you all looking out for her! 

You know it really bothers me too that I don't know what happened to her! I have asked the owner of the company several times and he doesn't have an answer for me. I believe he knows exactly what happened, but doesn't want to tell me. I am now guessing Kohana didn't do any sudden move or anything on her part - it was totally the fault of the groomer and his carelessness. There was so little to finish up on her as I had already done the majority of it . I sure hope that groomer cannot sleep well at night. My bet is that the groomer is no longer employed with the owner.

Thank you!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Just read this thread, this is very incredible, I think the groomer does not imagine the problem, and also I think the $250 is not enough depending of th evolution, he certainly has an insurance.

Hope Kohana will feel better


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Poor Kohana- I hope she is doing better today. I haven't trusted a groomer with Cocotini and after reading this I don't think I ever will!! Unless I can find one that comes into my house and I can be there the whole time, I guess I'll just leave Cocotini "au natural". Hugs to you and Kohana and I certainly hope that groomer was fired.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hugs to Kohana!!!!!!!
I hope she heals very quickly. 
We are so lucky that we have a wonderful groomer. She is my daughter's teacher's daughter (that was a mouthful!). She is wonderful with Pixie and she loves her. Good thing too- I have no skill to groom her myself other than brushing her!! 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope she is better today!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I take Kohana back to the vet that saw her next Tuesday morning. She has sort of a weird smell to her near her eye - I hope that is not an infection smell. I will put extra drops in tonight and will recheck it in the morning. The whites of her eye are still red and I don't want to open up the top to look at it again as I am hoping it is mending. It was such a large laceration - the entire length of her eye lid! It just doesn't smell right


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kahona and mommy remains in my prayers. Call the vet in the am and tell him about the odor.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Libby, is the smell from the eye drops or is it a different smell? If it really smells bad, maybe a phone call to the vet could tell you if its normal. I hope Kohana heals quickly!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Libby Oliver and Comet's Vet lets us email her with questions free of charge (and she answers them) I wonder if you could email tonight and maybe they would respond.
Sending hugs and good thoughts!
*Get Well Soon Kohana!!!*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was encouraged until I read your latest post, Libby. How worrisome! It may be nothing other than the reaction to the eye drops, but when we don't know, we always wonder. Best to get the answers sooner than later. Man, this sucks! A "large laceration" would make ME see red! :frusty: Poor baby. 

I am relieved to read that the company owner is concerned and compensating you. I will keep you in my thoughts for the vet to say it's totally normal and that Kohana will be just fine. ((hugs))


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Libby I hope Kohana is better today but if there is any concern at all with the smell, please that her to the vet. It will probably be nothing, but better safe than sorry.

keep us posted.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Libby, I would absolutely take her in. Better be safe than sorry, especially because it's her EYE. Poor baby, this sucks bad time. Hope to read good news today (((hugs)))


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking in. I too would at least call the vet. Hugs and prayers. This just Sucks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Libby - I hope you took her to the vet!! Let us know how she is doing please.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I forgot to tell you all when I took Kohana into the vet last Saturday I asked her to check Kohana's ear on the same side of her eye. I had pulled some wax from her ear two weeks prior and told the groomer to clean her ears well when he groomed her. Well he did a bad job and the vet had to flush that ear. She had an ear infection in that ear and I've been putting ear drops in that ear as well as the eye drops twice a day. 

I just checked her eye - brave enough to open it up well and take a peek - it is healing well! It still is light red in some place of the whites of her eyes but it is looking really good and it does not smell foul - it actually smells sweet from the eye drops. 

I found the smell is the same as the ear medicine! So what a relief! I was afraid to look at her eye but Kohana didn't seem to mind and I don't think it is paining her anymore. 

Just like kids we all worry and sometimes worry too much, but with dogs and babies they can't talk and tell us what is hurting or bothering them and that is the frustrating part! 

Thank you for worring with me and being good mommies & daddies along with me!

Hugs, Libby :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Libby, I'm so happy to read that Kohana seems to be mending well! What relief.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, I'm so relieved to hear that Kohana is healing well.  
I sure hope that "groomer," and I use the word loosely, lost his job!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so happy to hear Kohana is doing better Libby.
I agree with Susan, it still upsets me they didnt say anything when it happend.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'm glad she's doing so much better.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

libby, i just read this thread, what a close call. i am glad kohana is getting better.


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

I cut my eye once and it hurts like h*ll! The doc gave me antibiotic eye drops and I wore an eyepatch for a week. It hurt whenever anything touched it at all, still does 9 months later if I rub it the wrong way. The scab still sometimes smarts when my eye gets dry. My eyesight is unaffected though. Be gentle around her eye. Sounds like her sight is ok; that's a blessing!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Libby, I am so glad to hear this great update!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Kohana's doing better. It's unbelieveable that all that happened during a grooming session. Really scary.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Libby, I'm glad to hear Kohana is getting better.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

So glad to hear everything is healing. It still is irritating to pay someone who is supposed to be a professional, and then something like this happens. Every time my little ones are groomed, Duffy comes home limping. And we have used 4 different places. I'm sure it's because he hates his legs and feet touched, and they probably cut his nails too close. But one time his pad was cut. This last groomer did a fantastic job on Holly, but Duffy limped for 3 days. I just wish there was a DVD on how to groom a Havanese. I would love to do it myself!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathie, no promises yet, but set your plans to come to the National Specialty in Lombard on Wednesday, Aug 19th. We're working on something along these lines and it is right in your home state. 

I'm glad to see she's healing, Libby.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Kimberly, that would be wonderful! I will watch for info on it on this forum. But I'll mark my calendar now! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Libby-
I am just reading through your thread and I am so happy Kohana is feling better. I am so sorry you had to go through this! :hug:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I just got the details from the owner of the Aussie Pet Mobile on what "they think" happened to Kohana. The owner described that there is a bar which holds the lead that goes around the dogs neck to hold the dog still on the table. The owner said the groomer has to take his eyes off the dog twice to go under the table to turn on the power and to turn on the hair dryer. He thinks when he went down to turn on the dryer Kohana pulled on the bar and it swung and hit her in the eye. 

The vet seemed to think she was hit in the head with something causing the trauma to her eye ~ so this would be correct in thinking this happened. 

The owner said he noticed a slight pink above her eye when he was drying her but said there was no blood. He thought it was some pigment discolor in her skin. 

Wouldn't you think he still would've said something to me to check out!!!

So, the owner said this happened one other time in the last 6 years and is thinking he needs to change the setup ~ yes! for an $85 haircut I would think so!!! He said if there is an accident it is because the dog jumped off the table. 

At the time I asked the groomer if he had to muzzle Kohana and he said she was fine and didn't have a problem at all with Kohana.

The groomer is still with the company! 

We all need to learn how to clip down our own Hav's!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my Libby, I am so sorry this has happened to Kohana!!  I hope Kohana is recovering from the injury. How awful that this happens. A part of me, has been avoiding the groomer and been trying to do Oreo myself - the main reason you don't see many pics of him, as I don't do a very good job. I am very leary and prefer and odd looking cut that I have done, vs. running any risk of Oreo freaking out and getting hurt. 

Big Hugs to you and I hope Kohana has a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------

